# AFAW Estuary and Uptide rods



## surfguy (Nov 13, 2007)

How many of these rods are in stock now or on order??
Any with dual purpose lowriders?? Factory rods Spinning or conventional setups?
I'm getting ready to pull the trigger on one if not both of these rods,
Thanks & Regards.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

I have the following in stock;

1 11' Estuary "dual rung". It is setup for a casting reel and can also be used with a spinning reel loaded with braid. 30 mm stripper guide.

10'9" Uptide - casting, spinning and blanks in stock.

None with lowriders. This is not a factory option.

I have a large order of blanks on the way but no more built rods for awhile.

If you want the built Estuary, I'd pull the trigger. It was the best selling rod I carried last year.

Tommy


----------



## chinookhead (Dec 13, 2004)

Tommy, how much is the dual rung estuary?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Dual rung Estuary is sold. I have blanks coming but it may be a while on factory rods.

Tommy


----------



## RockhopperUK (Jul 13, 2005)

Tommy,

Having used uptide rods quite a bit, I would bet the kayak boys would find them first class for their needs....short but and soft in the tip!

Tom.


----------

